# ABT newbie with Q-view



## bob g (Jul 6, 2008)

Howdy,
I've always loved Jalapeno poppers but damn, I can't stop making these things! My wife and I crave them all the time!
I don't have a fancy roasting rack but the ol' rib racks do just fine!


Thanks SMF!
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks good.

Very cool how you used the rib rack & toothpicks.  I've also seen folks take a roasting pan (disposable or otherwise) and drill holes in them with a hole saw.  I simply cut them in half and make "boats."


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice Abt's. These little guys are my favourite. Everytime I have smoked (other than once) I have made them. The rock.
 I also slice them in half making a boat. Easier to put the cream cheese in. Them I wrap the entire thing with bacon.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 6, 2008)

Look great, but I with the other guys. Boats are much easier, and they last longer. 2 bites per pepper instead of 1.


----------

